# deadlifts and squats on same day!?



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

has anyone done both on the same day with productive results?

i know they're both huge movements but i was thinking that on days that i do quads i could do sqauts/leg extensions/lunges as usual and deadlifts as well. My reasoning is that this way my back in only getting hit really hard (lower) once per week as oppose to twice per week if i do squats and deads on different days. I also tend to feel deads alot in my legs as to be expected and doing them on leg day would free up back day to incorporate some new movements.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

do them on different days, to big a movement to do on same day


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> has anyone done both on the same day with productive results?
> 
> i know they're both huge movements but i was thinking that on days that i do quads i could do sqauts/leg extensions/lunges as usual and deadlifts as well. My reasoning is that this way my back in only getting hit really hard (lower) once per week as oppose to twice per week if i do squats and deads on different days. I also tend to feel deads alot in my legs as to be expected and doing them on leg day would free up back day to incorporate some new movements.


Depends what your training for as powerlifters going fro strength will train them on the same day.

However if your bodybuilding I would recommend doing them on separate days as too big a movement to do together.

I would always recommend doing deads first in your back routine and then squats first in your leg routine. Make sure you get 2 to 3 days rest in between the workouts. I do legs tues and back sat and works well.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robisco11 said:


> has anyone done both on the same day with productive results?
> 
> i know they're both huge movements but i was thinking that on days that i do quads i could do sqauts/leg extensions/lunges as usual and deadlifts as well. My reasoning is that this way my back in only getting hit really hard (lower) once per week as oppose to twice per week if i do squats and deads on different days. I also tend to feel deads alot in my legs as to be expected and doing them on leg day would free up back day to incorporate some new movements.


Yes mate.

I squat heavy on a Sat and normally deadlift straight after.

But I doubt it's for you. I also deadlift and Squat 3x per week.

Unless you want to train like a PL then do them on separate days.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for the responses guys

im not looking to train like a PL, so it seems seperate days is the best way. Thats the way iv always trained, i was just wondering if any variations worked any better.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

If you personally can manage to do them both on the same day then i dont see why not as the lower back is one of the slowest recovering muscles, so the rest could be beneficial.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

or maybe alter your squat form to incorporate less back.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i do both on a session...

usually deads first, then squats... then onto clean + presses...


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I do them seperatley as mentioned they are 2 big movements but that is just my choice.

Plus I seriously doubt I could do them on the same day.....I can't walk after squats:rolleyes: :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Depends what your training for as powerlifters going fro strength will train them on the same day.





Tall said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> I squat heavy on a Sat and normally deadlift straight after.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I train them on separate days and you know what I'm training for.



Bobbytrickster said:


> I seriously doubt I could do them on the same day.....I can't walk after squats:rolleyes: :thumb:


And that is the reason why... I'm absolutely shattered after heavy deads or squats. And training them on separate days hasn't held me back.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Do dead lift in your back day and stiff leg dead lift in your legs day ,mate,thats the best.

:cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

How about alternating heavy & light weeks. So if you go heavy on deads one week you do lighter squats, then switch the week after!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I only combine the two when I have a busy week and know that I cannot get to the gym more than twice. Otherwise I keep them apart so that I can hit them both hard. I like the elfintan approach if you do combine them


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Has worked for me in the past though not with too many extra exercises.

squat and deadlift do utilise many of the same muscles so it makes sense to do them together..


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I do both on same day and have been gaining well for quite a while, in fact thinking about it my squat and deadlift have been the most improved exercise this year. I don't squat heavy though on the same day. Take a look at my journal i have been doing it for a long time, i have been following Bill starr and Glen Pendlay's programs.


----------

